# My dog snapped at me so I put a bar of soap in his mouth



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

And now he won't come near me and is acting up all the time 

Just wondering what to do next, Washing up liquid?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

is this a joke??? if not i am seriously worried


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/155714-kids-swearing.html

your post could be considered trollish.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Gotta be a joke , but not a very good one


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't worry. He/she's not serious. It's a provocative post.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Changes said:


> And now he won't come near me and is acting up all the time
> 
> Just wondering what to do next, Washing up liquid?


Im not sure I blame the dog for not wanting to come near you..


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

WTF Changes?!!?!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello troll


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I didnt think trolls had over 1000 posts ?

ahhhh ok , I get it , I just read the swearing thread


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

> Re: Kids swearing!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Posted yesterday, at 7.15 by Changes. He's stirring up trouble. Best not to reply, probably.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I dunno , he has a point


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Old Shep said:


> Posted yesterday, at 7.15 by Changes. He's stirring up trouble. Best not to reply, probably.


I saw but didn't read that whole thread.............but i agree with Changes!!

Who the hell put soap in their childs mouth?   shocking!!! I would never ever dream of doing that! My daughter does not swear but she hasn't needed to taste soap to know that its not nice/naughty! Jeeez!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I am not a troll  lol

But seriously why didn't anyone kick off about people putting soap and washing up liquid in their kids mouth because they swore...

I just wanted to know what the reaction would be if that happened to a dog and to be fair I am right x

I would never hurt my boy in a million years  or my kids 

My heart beats for my kids and my dog

Every breath I take is for my kids and my dog xx

I am sorry for being a bit of a troll but I can not get over the lack of outrage at what people do to their kids xx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Changes said:


> I am not a troll  lol
> 
> But seriously why didn't anyone kick off about people putting soap and washing up liquid in their kids mouth because they swore...
> 
> ...


I didnt see it until it was posted here ... but I happen to agree with you and Acacia , no way would I do that to either my Child (ok so she's 25 now , lol) or my pets 
Its just plain abuse


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/155714-kids-swearing.html
> 
> your post could be considered trollish.


I know and I'm sorry but what people are prepared to do to their kids is not ok and I just wanted to see what would happed if someone thought that had happened to a dog x kids, dogs same difference neither have a voice x


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Ps Changes is a girl xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I can see your point but this happened to me as a kid and i learnt from it and never swore again


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I can see your point but this happened to me as a kid and i learnt from it and never swore again


   just because you never swore again doesn't make it right hun xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Changes said:


> just because you never swore again doesn't make it right hun xxx


I know it never harmed ne and i dont dislike my parents for it just feel sometimes we all do things we sometimes regret afterwards. after all no one is perfect times have moved on now.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Changes said:


> Ps Changes is a girl xxx


Ha! I was just about to put that i was pretty sure you were of the female *cough* best species  

I do hate the thought of putting soap in a childs mouth though  my daughter is so polite/well behaved etc (no idea where she got it from :devil and i have never even properly shouted at her! Let alone use such harsh ''methods'' god, i could never do anything so horrible and out-dated.

My daughter and my pets are everything to me, and i would never ever want them to be frightened of me   not even for a second.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I must admit, that did used to be one of my nans favourite sayings if she heard kids swear or give a lot of lip. "You ought to have your mouth washed out with soap" Wonder if they actually ever did it in the old days.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ha! I was just about to put that i was pretty sure you were of the female *cough* best species
> 
> I do hate the thought of putting soap in a childs mouth though  my daughter is so polite/well behaved etc (no idea where she got it from :devil and i have never even properly shouted at her! Let alone use such harsh ''methods'' god, i could never do anything so horrible and out-dated.
> 
> My daughter and my pets are everything to me, and i would never ever want them to be frightened of me   not even for a second.


To be fair you are lovely  xx xx


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Changes said:


> I know and I'm sorry but what people are prepared to do to their kids is not ok and I just wanted to see what would happed if someone thought that had happened to a dog x kids, dogs same difference neither have a voice x


No need to apologise. I understand now why you did it, and I do agree that sometimes we get our priorities skewed.

For instance: It upsets me that we have better medical facilities for animals in this country than some other EUROPEAN countries have for humans.


----------



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

My brother swore once and my Dad did actually shove a bar of soap in his mouth. I laughed cos it was my brother and he always picked on me. To this day I still have a chuckle about it! 

My Dad was and probably still is a cruel and abusive B****** though and that is why he will never meet his Grandchildren!

I would never do that to my own kids though and they have sworn in front of me. I find talking to them works much better - then they don't call you F****** B****** behind your back!


----------



## logansmum (Feb 23, 2011)

Is this the same as when my husband was a child of 7 and dared to take a ciggie from his fathers pouch and he was then made to eat the rest of the packet?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

my mum shoved a bar of soap in my sisters mouth once for repeatedly swearing. I suppose kids understand when you say dont swear and if they choose to carry on thats on their own backs. Dogs dont understand what they are doing is wrong. I can see why you said that though. Personally i would never wash a kids mouth out with soap it's just crule (or a dogs)


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> I can see your point but this happened to me as a kid and i learnt from it and never swore again


Most often you don't do it because you're afraid of the punishment. It's better to sit them down and explain to them why they shouldn't be biting you, I mean why they shouldn't be swearing. Once it's understood then the next transgression has a consequence, we take away privileges here rather than use corporal punishment.

I got my mouth washed out with soap and dishwashing liquid too. I liked the liquid better because it squicked in the back corners of my mouth. And it never did a bloody bit of #@%$%!$# good either!


----------



## billie jo (Feb 17, 2011)

In what seemed to be a lifetime, ago I worked as a behavourist - one of our, shall we say, more difficult owners, complained that even when her dog was in the garden, it ignored her recall. When I dug a bit deeper I discovered she would scream herself hoarse to get the dog in and when it did eventually return, she would swipe it with a broom! I mean honestly, if you were the dog - would you come back? Not sodding likely I think! - It was then I decided on a career change - or do a long spell in prison!!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

billie jo said:


> In what seemed to be a lifetime, ago I worked as a behavourist - one of our, shall we say, more difficult owners, complained that even when her dog was in the garden, it ignored her recall. When I dug a bit deeper I discovered she would scream herself hoarse to get the dog in and when it did eventually return, she would swipe it with a broom! I mean honestly, if you were the dog - would you come back? Not sodding likely I think! - It was then I decided on a career change - or do a long spell in prison!!


There was a post somewhere on this board about a woman screaming 'sausages!' trying to get her dog to come back and another savvy poster said that the dog knew there were no sausages and didn't blame it for not listening. It's similar, but without the pain of being swiped.

And actually - OT - that post got stuck in my head and I would love to make my dog's recall word 'sausages!' except she does so well on a whistle.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Completely see where Changes is coming from. There has been many threads on here regarding how children are or should be punished yet if anyone applied the same to their pets there would be an outcry.

Don't get it myself 

Jonesey - you've just given me an idea! Tob'ys recall was rubbish yesterday yet his hearing of the word 'kong' or one similar is amazing - maybe I should use that when out!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Changes said:


> I am not a troll  lol
> 
> But seriously why didn't anyone kick off about people putting soap and washing up liquid in their kids mouth because they swore...
> 
> ...


It used to be an accepted thing to do in the old days, if a child swore, but they didn't just put soap in the child's mouth, they actually washed their mouths with soap and a flannel! Then there was talk about soap being bad for the heart. Having had a dog who kept pinching the soap and trying to eat it, I don't see it working with a dog


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I must admit, that did used to be one of my nans favourite sayings if she heard kids swear or give a lot of lip. "You ought to have your mouth washed out with soap" Wonder if they actually ever did it in the old days.


Yes, they did. I had a friend two doors up from me whose mother was always doing that, and other things.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Yes, they did. I had a friend two doors up from me whose mother was always doing that, and other things.


And the kids today think they have got it hard!!!!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

You mean you don't dump you kids down the nearest shelter to have someone else take pity on them and work with them?


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Nah - just starve them, beat them around the head a few times, give them a good kicking and claim it's their fault ..... Oh, sorry my mistake, that happens already - to both species


----------



## Pineapple (Sep 9, 2010)

If a child is swearing all the time you do sort of have to wonder who they're getting it from. If the parents don't want their kids to use bad language, they should set the example. If you hear a parent effing and blinding at their kids in the supermarket, not such a big surprise when they use the same language back at them.

Um, trying to think of some way to relate this back to dogs..."Let me be the person my dog thinks I am", that phrase comes to mind.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

RobD-BCactive said:


> You mean you don't dump you kids down the nearest shelter to have someone else take pity on them and work with them?


I like this!

But i will NEVER EVER understand why any parent would want to scare/shock their own child 

My daughter is only young but she knows she can tell me ANYTHING and everything and i will not ''go mad'' or shout etc

I have raised her to be trustworthy.......and she is. She does anything 'naughty' or 'cheeky' she will tell me the truth. Always has, always will........hopefully!

To meet a ''confession'' of sorts with anger, shouting, hostility etc will only worsen things! I like to do things in a calm, and respectful manner!

My daughter does tell me everything already, she does somehting she shouldn't...........i ask........she tells.........finished! I asked, she told truth, we talked about it, done!

See, to me raising my world (the princess ) and my 'other worlds' (pets) is the same in a way!! Both are raised with open minded-ness, and guided through life, with love, care, praise and tons and tons and tons of cuddles   

No need for soap here


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pineapple said:


> If a child is swearing all the time you do sort of have to wonder who they're getting it from. If the parents don't want their kids to use bad language, they should set the example. If you hear a parent effing and blinding at their kids in the supermarket, not such a big surprise when they use the same language back at them.
> 
> Um, trying to think of some way to relate this back to dogs*..."Let me be the person my dog thinks I am", *that phrase comes to mind.


What nuts?!

Lets face it most dogs see there owners as completely nuts! Or is that just me and my dogs  lol!!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Mese said:


> I dunno , he has a point





Cleo38 said:


> Completely see where Changes is coming from. There has been many threads on here regarding how children are or should be punished yet if anyone applied the same to their pets there would be an outcry.
> 
> Don't get it myself
> 
> Jonesey - you've just given me an idea! Tob'ys recall was rubbish yesterday yet his hearing of the word 'kong' or one similar is amazing - maybe I should use that when out!!


I did say this on a thread recently!!!

I cant understand when things like this are said about kids its ok but if a simlar comment is made about a dog everyone would be up in arms..... its madness


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Changes said:


> I am not a troll  lol
> 
> But seriously why didn't anyone kick off about people putting soap and washing up liquid in their kids mouth because they swore...


Same reason why others found it acceptable or brushed it off when other members admitted to hitting their children.

Yet if they hit their dogs...


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> I know it never harmed ne and i dont dislike my parents for it just feel sometimes we all do things we sometimes regret afterwards. after all no one is perfect times have moved on now.


Believe it or not, this was a very common response years ago for swearing (and not that many years ago really) - as was corporal punishment in both the home and school.

We apparently know better these days though - we let the kids run riot and cause havoc because everyone is afraid to discispline them - and my god do some of them need it 

I was brought up in that era (and no, I've never passed any of it on to my daughter) - but my god, I knew then, and still know what respect for my elders and parents and people in authority means - which is a darn sight more than is the case for many youngsters, teenagers and young adults these days  sad but true.

And for the record, I both respected and idolised my parents, and would give ANYTHING to have my dad back

====================================

My OH is a big fan of these live police programmes - but - if people think society has moved on - some of these programmes may make you think twice.

My dad was a policeman - drunks were more often than not harmless and left to 'sleep things off' in a safe place - the attitude of even many of the 'crims' wasn't what it was today - in some of these programmes I can honestly say that the behaviour of both the people featured and the police handling it are appalling - and if that is what we see on camera  I have always had a lot of time for the police - but some modern policeman, it seems to be arrest first and ask questions later 

Years ago, naughty kids were sent home with a flea in their ear - drunks were taken to a place of safety to sleep things off - nowadays you can be ARRESTED and have a criminal record simply for using a swear word in public.

Whatever your view on the subject - you think where we are now is better than where we were? I'm not sure I do


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

swarthy said:


> We apparently know better these days though - we let the kids run riot and cause havoc because everyone is afraid to discispline them - and my god do some of them need it


You know people were saying this when Julius Cesar was around, about outrageous "whipper snappers" like Mark Antony?

Kids today are supervised and controlled far more than when I was growing up.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> You know people were saying this when Julius Cesar was around, about outrageous "whipper snappers" like Mark Antony?
> 
> Kids today are supervised and controlled far more than when I was growing up.


 you think kids have more respect - we must be living in different worlds  I must remember to tell the family of the boy in school with my daughter who was murdered by 2 15 year olds and a 16 year old in the early hours of the morning  and that is only the tip of a far too big iceberg


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Where do you live? The Bronx?!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I like this!
> 
> But i will NEVER EVER understand why any parent would want to scare/shock their own child
> 
> ...


See I was right you are lovely xx :thumbup:


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Read this and thought oh well its april fools day, or is it trolls day ,,,lol lol


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

swarthy said:


> you think kids have more respect - we must be living in different worlds


Nope! I don't think they do, interesting isn't it?
We had more freedom younger, and respected adults more, not less.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> We had more freedom younger, and respected adults more, not less.


Yes - we respected adults MORE not less - exactly - many (not all) have far less respect for both adults and the law than they did only 20 years ago.



NicoleW said:


> Where do you live? The Bronx?!


That's not even funny - I live in a pretty higher working / middle to upper class city - and we are not unique - these crimes are happening all over the place - the sorry state of affairs is this - they are happening SO often that they very seldom make the national news unless the police struggle to find the culprits.

The young man got separated from his mates at a local nightclub - a nightclub that my daughter, her friends and boyfriend were also at that night - it could have been any one of them  He got chatting to some young lads walking home, they beat him severely and dumped his body in the sea.

It happened the same night as what became a very high profile murder of a young woman in London, and because the culprits were apprehended within days - probably only made the small columns in most of the national newspapers.

The biggest joke? At least one of them is already out of prison, with the other two probably not far behind - and this situation is far too common throughout the country.

The UK figures worst for far too many negatives compared to our European counterparts.

I am not saying we should go back to Victorian times - in those days, as a single parent I would have been shut away in an institution (I am sure some would say the best place for me ) and my child also, or taken away from me to be brought up in the care system - but the fact remains that times have changed and sadly, not always for the better.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Mel you had me worried there for a while my face was like this :blink: (I didnt read the other thread).. Hope the dogs are well, and we shall have to catch up soon..Will text you!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

swarthy said:


> Yes - we respected adults MORE not less - exactly - many (not all) have far less respect for both adults and the law than they did only 20 years ago.
> 
> That's not even funny - I live in a pretty higher working / middle to upper class city - and we are not unique - these crimes are happening all over the place - the sorry state of affairs is this - they are happening SO often that they very seldom make the national news unless the police struggle to find the culprits.
> 
> ...


My grandson, who is 19, fell off a roof at work and broke his foot. He has a big plastic boot and is on crutches, but that did not stop some yob pushing him through a plate glass shop window a week later. He had to have eight stitches in his back.

When I was that age, things like that just did not happen, and I lived in London. I think the lack of respect for adults and each other, is the lack of respect that adults seem to have for their children.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> My grandson, who is 19, fell off a roof at work and broke his foot. He has a big plastic boot and is on crutches, but that did not stop some yob pushing him through a plate glass shop window a week later. He had to have eight stitches in his back.
> 
> When I was that age, things like that just did not happen, and I lived in London. I think the lack of respect for adults and each other, is the lack of respect that adults seem to have for their children.


 to your grandson - hope he fully recovered.

I am not saying all youngsters are bad, far from it, my daughter, stepson and many of their friends are good hardworking kids (well young adults !!) - and I know that situation is also reflected throughout the country - but they don't always have the same concepts and values that we did when we were young (I am now starting to sound like my parents )

The ethos today seems to be that children should have the freedom to 'express themselves' and boy oh boy do some of them take that to a new level


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

swarthy said:


> to your grandson - hope he fully recovered.
> 
> I am not saying all youngsters are bad, far from it, my daughter, stepson and many of their friends are good hardworking kids (well young adults !!) - and I know that situation is also reflected throughout the country - but they don't always have the same concepts and values that we did when we were young (I am now starting to sound like my parents )
> 
> The ethos today seems to be that children should have the freedom to 'express themselves' and boy oh boy do some of them take that to a new level


I agree, I teach using the incredible years system which helps people understand and respect each other. Respect is not something that is given in oreder to be received


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Changes said:


> I agree, I teach using the incredible years system which helps people understand and respect each other. Respect is not something that is given in oreder to be received


 - when my daughter was 7, she moved up to a junior school I was less than happy with - so I moved her into a private school for the last three years of her primary education - I was hoping to follow this through at comprehensive level, but moved instead to get her into my old school (which is what she wanted).

Call me old fashioned, but in my own mind, those three years she spent in private school shaped many of the views and attitudes she still holds dear today - it was expensive - but worth every penny

The comprehensive she went to still held many of the old fashioned values and principles they did during my days there and again, I am convinced it all helped to shape her how she and many of her friends turned out

She is now a fully qualified nurse and starts her first staffing post next week


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

swarthy said:


> to your grandson - hope he fully recovered.
> 
> I am not saying all youngsters are bad, far from it, my daughter, stepson and many of their friends are good hardworking kids (well young adults !!) - and I know that situation is also reflected throughout the country - but they don't always have the same concepts and values that we did when we were young (I am now starting to sound like my parents )
> 
> The ethos today seems to be that children should have the freedom to 'express themselves' and boy oh boy do some of them take that to a new level


Your right if I had back chatted an adult my mum would have murdered me and I lived in fear of what punishment I may get.. Now kids couldn't give a toss.. Lots are disrespectful to their parents their teachers and the law..


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

swarthy said:


> - when my daughter was 7, she moved up to a junior school I was less than happy with - so I moved her into a private school for the last three years of her primary education - I was hoping to follow this through at comprehensive level, but moved instead to get her into my old school (which is what she wanted).
> 
> Call me old fashioned, but in my own mind, those three years she spent in private school shaped many of the views and attitudes she still holds dear today - it was expensive - but worth every penny
> 
> ...


I took my eldest out of school at 13 and home schooled her, I did the same for my eldest son and my youngest daughter

My eldest daughter is now running communities first project

My eldest son teaches children in the community (voluntarily) this is his choir
YouTube - C.U.E Performers Show Choir - Mountains Cover
And my youngest daughter at 15 was accepted on to a HND course, she is now 17 and will complete the course in June  she is awesome this is some of her work
Welcome to Facebook

My youngest is 11 and still in school (for now lol) xxxx

Thank you all for understanding why I created this post, I adore my kids and my dog  xx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

There was a dog on "my pets shame" who kept licking everyone....

what did they do ??
They put a foul tasting lick strip in the way everytime it tried to lick them.

I didn`t see no outcry over that 

You can buy foul tasting stuff to put on your nails, to stop you biting your nails.... no outcry over that either

Bad tastes help to stop bad habits.

I went through a swearing phase aas a child and got a taste of imperial leathers finest... I soon stopped swearing  and my parents were not locked up for appauling counts of abuse on me  and I haven`t banned them from seeing the grandkids or the dog ... I am not concerned they will start abusing my kids or sailor with bars of soap lol 
oh and for the record, I don`t use the soap method with my kids... or dog lol, I simply tell them, swearing makes them sound lower than the lowest chav.... which is enough for them to hold their tongue


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Only these aversive tastes often don't work.

Dogs can get addicted to Chilli hot tastes for example.

The Bitter Apple spray a dog trainer advised for leash biting, just meant walkies got a bitter taste on hands, and no detterence to leash biting, because the self-reward was greater. That was done whilst I was away, GrrrrRRRR!!!

To go back to the Kids angle A Salem, Oregon man made the news when police found out he was using a shock collar on his children. The Police intervened..

It's more like a Dog forum features people, who are motivated to object to things done to dogs, than that the world in general protects animals from things they allow to be done to children.


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

sailor said:


> You can buy foul tasting stuff to put on your nails, to stop you biting your nails.... no outcry over that either


Possibly because that'd be a decision you make for yourself?


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

This is to all the people who think shoving a bar of soap into a childs mouth is a good ddeterant

So if you don't agree with the words I am using and you force a bar of soap in my mouth then I don't use those words to you again - I'm cured...

When my children ask me if they are allowed to do XYZ I say, I trust you with you and I trust you to make the right decision. I also mention that if they make a decision that turns out wrong or turns bad then I have their back, I always ask, What can I do to help you with this problem. This teaches them to learn their limitations, it teaches them to be resourceful it teaches them to be tenacious, it teaches them to think for themselves.

If I have given them the tools to solve problems, to know themselves and accept themselves they should make better choices, they should accept others regardless of race, religion, beliefs or background.

I have made many many mistakes, I would be a fool not to allow my children to make as many mistakes if not more than I did.

This is a message from my eldest daughter left on my FB wall this morning at silly O'Clock

_Thank you for always being a fantastic friend, who has supported all of our decisions even if you didn't agree with them. Thank you for being proud of everything we do. Thank you for giving us everything you have. Thank you for being you.
_

We are programmed to make mistakes, if we were not then the first time we stood up to walk and fell down we would have stayed down, we would never have walked, mistakes are how we learn.

Shoving a bar of soap in a childs mouth is one way of teaching them how to be intollerant, agressive, offended or more often than not to be scared, intimidated and insecure of their own mistakes. Most of all it teaches them to feel bad about learning.

...

Yes this is a pet forum but most of you treat your pets like they are children which is why I was shocked that the comments about soap and washing up liquid being forced into a childs mouth went by without being challenged x


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

Fear is no way to teach anyone, animal or person. 
Neither is aggression or physical harm. 

And anyone who thinks that forcing soap into a child's mouth isn't all three of those things, really needs to think a bit harder.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

KalokiMallow said:


> Fear is no way to teach anyone, animal or person.
> Neither is aggression or physical harm.
> 
> And anyone who thinks that forcing soap into a child's mouth isn't all three of those things, really needs to think a bit harder.


This is exactly what it is...

If you post on this forum about abusing your children and no one even bats an eye lid then there is something seriously wrong.

There are some people on this forum that will defend a dogs rights no matter what it costs them and I am shocked that they didn't even contribute on this thread, I am also shocked that the people who actually forced soap or washing up liquid into their childs mouth didn't comment either...

Bad times...


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Changes said:


> There are some people on this forum that will defend a dogs rights no matter what it costs them and I am shocked that they didn't even contribute on this thread


You shouldn't be, people have better things to do than respond to obvious trolling.

In certain other threads, the unintended result of product advocate trolling here, is that a thread airing the drawbacks and better alternatives, is now one the first page of Google search. Fear, uncertainty and doubt, tends to block purchases, so refuting and debunking some troll may actually have a beneficial effect if it causes someone to actually consider the better alternatives.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I only just saw this and am not going to get in an argument over rearing children, but let us just say I agree with everything Swarthy has said.

BUT I was round at a neighbour's house one day. I had suspected domestic abuse and was totally shocked when the wife said something incorrect in her husbands eyes, and was sent out of the room to wash her mouth out with soap and water.


----------

